# Fruit Jars values ?



## Reelpro (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi

I have a collection of 1800’s Fruit Jars to sell and I am  having a hard time to value a reasonable price.

EBay has prices all over the map and also seems to have fakes and lots of artificially coloured

I thought maybe some experts on this site could weigh in ?

From what I could find out they are all from 1860-1900


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 9, 2021)

My best recommendation for you is to buy a Redbook.






						The Red Book of Fruit Jars
					






					redbookjars.com


----------

